# Best Pizza Brands



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2010)

And The best pizza brand is...



Dominos
PapaJohns
Pizzahut
Other - Please specify
If you ordered online/telephone please mention the time taken for delivery.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

I feel PapaJohns and Pizza hut are the best as far as quality is concerned though they are a bit expensive too...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2010)

I love PapaJohns! The quality and taste is outstanding!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2010)

cant comment.. cause the only thing i've had is dominos & i love it... lets see who wins


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

wtf is wrond with numbering in first post ? bad bad CSS


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2010)

^If using bullets then only it happens...
I like Dominos, PizzaHut, bad quality and quantity


----------



## Chirag (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't like Dominos. Pizza hut is good but costly. Garlic bread, ftw! Is PapaJohns good? My friend said not that good so never tried. Which one should I go for in PapaJohns?  Both veg and nonveg.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

kanjar said:


> wtf is wrond with numbering in first post ? bad bad CSS



TDF if doing things "out of the box" 

Pizza Hut for me


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 24, 2010)

kalpik said:


> I love PapaJohns! The quality and taste is outstanding!



+1, btw my favorite there besides pizza is Parmesan garlic bread


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2010)

No 1 is Papa Johns and then I like Pizza Hutttttttt !


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> +1, btw my favorite there besides pizza is Parmesan garlic bread


You should try the cheese sticks.. The cheese they use is AWESOME!


----------



## nix (Feb 24, 2010)

none, they all sell overpriced pizza. I make pizza at home. Its cheaper and much better. I can put lot more cheese. I buy the pizza base though.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 24, 2010)

dominos cheese burst   .... lovely


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2010)

nix said:


> none, they all sell overpriced pizza. I make pizza at home. Its cheaper and much better. I can put lot more cheese. I buy the pizza base though.



even i do that and i agree its overpriced...
u can make as good a pizza at home.. but some of the stuff that dominos makes is too good


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 24, 2010)

i too make my own pizza.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2010)

Common.. Those who say that you make your own pizza is as good as the pros.. Who are you kidding?!


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 25, 2010)

As far as making pizza's at home is considered....
The price would be nearly same...combine the price of cheese,pizza base,pizza chutney,ketchup,etc etc..and the remaining they certainly charge for the "polite" customer service.





arpanmukherjee1 said:


> dominos cheese burst   .... lovely


Yes I too like it btw home delivery here is too fast (I got it within 20min.)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> As far as making pizza's at home is considered....
> The price would be nearly same...combine the price of cheese,pizza base,pizza chutney,ketchup,etc etc..and the remaining they certainly charge for the "polite" customer service.
> Yes I too like it btw home delivery here is too fast (I got it within 20min.)



the price isnt the same dude its way cheaper...


----------

